# Brahma bull



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We have an opportunity to use a neighbors brahma bull. Would this be suitable to use on scottish highland heifers and/or angus heifers? 

And........do you recommend we have the bull tested for anything before we use him? 
THanks for your input.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Brahman/Highland? Egads that would be an ugly critter. Don't mean to be unkind but crossing a full size breed evolved for a hot climate with an almost-miniature breed evolved for cold climate makes no sense. Maybe better off to keep the heifer an extra year open than to take the risk of losing her calving to a full size bull, especially since the cross consists of opposing traits. Any way to get her AI'd to a Highland or more suitable bull?

The Angus/Brahman cross makes sense. Calving ease would be the big concern.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I checked on line and found Brahma with birth weights of 60 to 65 and Highland birth weights between 50 to 75 pounds.

I oppose most crossbreeding, because I hate to see hundreds of generations of selective breeding undone for mere convience of using what's handy.

I find the proposed cross akin to crossing a St. Bernard to a Beagle. Different sizes, different temperment, different climate adaptation, different uses.

If your Highland cow is as quiet as has been promoted, getting her bred to a fine Highland bull AI should be a piece of cake.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I would *NOT.* You are liable to hurt the heifer in the breeding process. There are plenty of Highland breeders that would say the same. Find a suitable bull or AI.
Highland cattle member list just pick state.
American Highland Cattle Association


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Neighborly help and friendly advice. That's why I come here. 

We can definately have the highlands AI'ed. I guess I wanted to make sure on the angus. We aren't too concerned about them being crossbred, as we will be raising the calves to eat. 

Thank you all for your input. Thinking about what an ugly creature the scottish highland/brahma mix would be gave me a chuckle.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

scholtefamily said:


> Neighborly help and friendly advice. That's why I come here.
> 
> We can definately have the highlands AI'ed. I guess I wanted to make sure on the angus. We aren't too concerned about them being crossbred, as we will be raising the calves to eat.
> 
> Thank you all for your input. Thinking about what an ugly creature the scottish highland/brahma mix would be gave me a chuckle.


More friendly opinion. I'm guessing you paid a premium to get your family a Highland. If you breed AI to a fine Highland bull, you should have a calf that you can sell at a premium. If you want to simply raise a few calves to feed the family, you can buy holstein steers quite cheaply. The feed and care of a steer makes more difference in the quality of the meat than the breed, IMHO. I know the Angus folks will object to that, but within the Angus breed there is a wide variation in beef quality. But their highly sucessful ad campaign doesn't tell you that.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

as far as the Angus is concerned, there are lots of Brangus out there, depending on what market your in and if you were selling to comercial buyers some dock for the ear, Brama is a very LEAN meat with very little marbling, and in colder climates they spend more energy trying to stay warm than fleshing out, down south in the heat though they do great and have been used in breeds like the Beefmaster and Brangus to add heat tolerance,


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Highlands are Bos Taurus and Brahman cattle are Bos Indicus. There is a fertility problem. Your breeding may not be successful. Furthermore, there is a possibility that the offspring may not be fertile.

In blind taste tests, Highland cattle score right up near the top, along with Dexters and Galloways. I've never read anyone raving over the quality of Brahma beef.

Highlands give moderate amounts of pretty good milk, too. Brahman cattle are primarily a beef breed.

The only reason I could think of for crossing your Highland with a Brahma is to increase the heat tolerance of the calf, and that isn't assured that it will happen.

I vote for keeping the Highland bred to a Highland. The beef should be better than any of the other possibilities mentioned.

If you're breeding for the livestock auctions, a fullblooded Angus would be your best choice. The horns will disappear, the skin will be black and the calf would qualify to be sold as an Angus. That means extra money at the auction.

You should have any bull tested for std's and communicable diseases before using him on your valuable cows.

I'm not prejudiced. I don't raise Highlands. I raise Dexters.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

There are better choices then bramha. Disposition and discounts when selling are two reasons against using one.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I vote don't breed the highland with the brahma bull


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

You have me convinced! We are passing on the brahma bull for both the highlands and angus.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad you're passing ,that didn't sound like a good mix.
I have a nice 4 yr old Highland Bull,real laid back ,if you're looking 
Would be great for the Angus too!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

it may look like a yak.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I had one.

He was quite attractive. He reproduced fine. 
I also have bred highland to zebu, and they produced fine. 
They were for meat. 
I paid about $225 for the highland brahma cross at about 500 pounds, and he produced fine meat.
If I had a choice, I would cross the highland to a dexter bull.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Brahams as a breed are extremely gentle. I sold one full bull to a rodeo clown who trained him to ride. However, IMHO, when you breed a Braham to anything else you are likely to come up with a bit touchy critter.

Think rodeo bulls. And, I'm told a rodeo bull gets half the score of the rider. The lower his number the higher competitions he can enter.

If a Braham wants to go from point A to B, there isn't much you can do to stop them.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

lasergrl said:


> I had one.
> 
> He was quite attractive. He reproduced fine.
> I also have bred highland to zebu, and they produced fine.
> ...


He looks more Highland than anything! I wonder if it matters which one the Mom is ,like with a mule? 
I had a Highland cow bred by a Black angus , her offsping looked 90% or better B. Angus .


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

There are lots of rules at play in crossbreeding F1 hybrids. Highlands are red, Angus are black, black is dominant, the calf will be black. Highlands are horned, Angus are polled, polled is dominant, the calf will be polled. Etc.

The rules change a lot in second generation, F2 breedings. The results aren't very predictable.


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

Highlands have larger, wider pelvic areas and could handle the calf. Highlands and Brahmans are so different that hybrid vigor is sure to appear. Bovis indicus and bovis taurus crosses are usually very successful, the Santa Gertrudis came from Shorthorns (bovis taurus) and Brahmans (bovis indicus).

If you're breeding for meat go ahead. Grassfed and it'll be delicious, grain fed and it'll be ready soon, corn fed and it'll be fat and a looker. 

Have fun and please do post photos!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Brahma crosses just fine with Angus, and Angus and Highlander are from the same area and probably started out with the same genetics way back when.

Beef Master and Santa Gertrudis started out as Brahma crosses.

I don't think it is a horrible idea if the end purpose is something for your family to eat. I don't think it would sell well, because anything even slightly out of the ordinary gets dinged on price.


----------

